# Favorite Fighting Game Characters (I really love Vanessa and Ramon.)



## Wolvenreign (Feb 26, 2013)

So, thought I'd make a thread about our favorite fighting game characters of all time.

For me, there's just no fighting game character duo better than Vanessa and Ramon from King Of Fighters. These guys, they're just too goddamn amazing.

Vanessa is very unique in her playstyle, with her long rushes/evades, short reach and mixup game. There's just something so elegant and wonderful in playing as her. When you're kicking someone's ass as Vanessa, you can feel the flow. She even has this awesome punch where she can reflect projectiles. It just looks so smooth when you pull it off.

Ramon, as well, is pretty amazing. I don't usually use grapplers, but the ways this guy can find to get into grapple range is pretty crazy. His combos are amazing to watch, plus I've never even been into luchador wrestling. (Same goes for boxing, really.)

I just wish I was any good at using them. I try to use more advanced techniques and mixups in KoF, but I usually default to just spamming stuff, which is pretty disappointing at the end of the day. It's a shame that the community is so small where I am. None of my friends even like KoF, and I've got a pretty big gaming circle.

If I was to recommend two KoF games, I'd recommend KoF 2002 UM, and KoF XI. Forget XII and XIII; they changed so much it doesn't even feel like KoF anymore. Plus they don't have Vanessa or Ramon and numerous other characters. (Btw, Iori - flames = bad, KoF XIII. Very bad.)

Also, as much as I love KoF, they have a really nasty habit of making a very balanced game and then sticking a cheap screen-filling mofo at the end of story mode. Damn SNK bosses break the flow every time.

So what are your favorite fighting game characters of all time?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 26, 2013)

Grace, strength, and resilience rolled into one man.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh, and Rock Howard! Man, this guy is a perfect fusion of Terry Bogard and Geese Howard, bringing the best of both worlds to the table. Awesome counters, long-away reaches, projectiles, crazy combos...he's amazing. A shame he's never officially been in the same game as Vanessa or Ramon, but there are a few good mugen games to take care of that.

Edit: Oh, and damnit SNK Playmore, start bringing your shit to PC. Forget porting your best stuff to XBLA, a console which will eventually fade into the mists of obscurity. Start bringing it over to Steam! Man, what I wouldn't give to see KoF 2002 UM or KoF XI on Steam.

A few other XBLA games that belong on Steam: Radiant Silvergun, Ikaruga, and the two Dishwasher games by Ska studio. Oh, and Guardian Heroes! Stop working with Microsoft, Treasure. You give me the sad face.


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 26, 2013)

I have so many favorites.

Many Street Fighter characters, especially Sagat, Bison, and Akuma.
KOF characters like Rugal, Geese, Kryzalid, Kyo, Terry, and Andy.
Killer Instincts Fulgore and Glacius
MKs Ninjas, Rayden, and Motaro

It's just too hard for me to choose just one.


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with Gahars here. Dan is my all time fave fighter personality and gameplay wise. I do have a soft spot for sakura and cody though but Dan is my main and is the one I whoop my friends with.

Jigglypuff wearing a bonnet is an honourable mention too


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 26, 2013)

From Street Fighter they would be Vega, Chun li, Dudley, Blanka, E. Honda
Final Fight would be Cody (Maybe his brother in Streetwise) and Haggar
Tekken would be Kazuya, Paul, Yoshimitsu, Baek, and occasionaly Bruce or Steve
Double Dragon would be Jimmy
Kof would be Ryo, King, Mr. Karate, Kim, Soiree, Richard, Gai (reminds me of Baki Hanma), and Ninon
These are in no particular order and I left out a few other fighting series I enjoy


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Feb 26, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> (Btw, Iori - flames = bad, KoF XIII. Very bad.)


 
Iori has flames in KOF XIII thanx to DLC, being a KOF fan myself I can honestly say Orochi Leona (KOF 97 Version) is my all time fave if I had to pick just one.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 26, 2013)

Poochy from Power Instinct Matrimelee


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 26, 2013)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Iori has flames in KOF XIII thanx to DLC, being a KOF fan myself I can honestly say Orochi Leona (KOF 97 Version) is my all time fave if I had to pick just one.


 
Man, I wish there was an Orochi Vanessa. That would be off the chain.


----------



## Myke (Feb 26, 2013)

right now I'm playing umvc 3 and my dr doom (or wolverine) taskmaster morrigan team just pwns face. nobody in my hometown can even come close to beating me. but then again I spent a few months learning some sweet bread and butter combos with them.
not a big KOF fan but I always liked iori.
e honda is my fav to use in sf4 . Also love ken from third strike. he was a badass.


----------



## Engert (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 26, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> Poochy from Power Instinct Matrimelee


 
This character would be freakin' HILARIOUS in a Fallout game. Like maybe as a mod for the main character or something. Or just some weirdo side character.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 26, 2013)

Mai Waifu
Jun Kazama


----------



## Arras (Feb 26, 2013)

...Does Pikachu from Brawl count? If not, I'd say the Lost Planet robot in Tatsunoko vs Capcom (the name is some serial number I think). I mean, you have a giant robot that has a chainsaw and can shoot rockets at its enemies.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably Guile, due to his god-tier theme tune!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 27, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Probably Guile, due to his god-tier theme tune!



420blazeitfaget

Anyways, I always liked Yoshimitsu from Tekken. That's about it really, don't really play fighters that much.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 420blazeitfaget
> 
> Anyways, I always liked Yoshimitsu from Tekken. That's about it really, don't really play fighters that much.



Masterpiece.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 27, 2013)

Favorite character to play in terms of winning the fight.


Spoiler











Favorite character to play in terms of how awesome they look.


Spoiler











Favorite character to play in terms of how awesome their moves are.


Spoiler


----------



## 2ndApex (Feb 27, 2013)

King from King of Fighters, Cable in Marvel vs Capcom 2, Ivysaur in Project M.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 27, 2013)

Street Fighter - Ryu, Ken
King of Fighters - Athena, Mai, Yuri, Terry
Guilty Gear - Millia Rage
Last Blade - Yuki
Samurai Shodown - the main guy (I don't remember his name )
Super Smas Bros. - Falcon Punch!
Eternal Champions - Trident
Cosmic Carnage - Naruto
Mortal Kombat - none of them (not counting special moves, all the characters play exactly the same)
Dead or Alive - BOOBS!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2013)

The hot ones. Christy from Tekken, Ivy from Soul Calibur, pretty much every Dead or Alive girl...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2013)

SPACE OPERA SYMPHONY.


----------



## Issac (Feb 27, 2013)

Dizzy from Guilty Gear, because I think she's awesome and kicks ass. 


Spoiler


----------



## Yumi (Feb 27, 2013)

Got some!

SF: Sakura (of course), Ken, Cammy and ChunLi...and Akuma(even though i suck using him).

KoF:  K', Yuri, Athena, and Iori

MvC: Morrigan, ChunLi, BB Hood, Sakura, Ryu, Storm & Tron Bonne<3


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 27, 2013)

Guilty gear..
Probably Bridget ;3


----------



## DS1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I totally get you on Vanessa man, I love characters that flow like that.

Speaking strictly from a gameplay point of view, my favorites are:
KOF2K2 - Kensou
Tekken (anything post-2) - Ling Xiaoyu
Street Fighter III - Ken
Rival Schools - Natsu
SVC:Chaos - Kim
Matrimelee - Hikaru
Mark of the Wolves - Hotaru
Guilty Gear X - Venom
Marvel - Hulk

Just going by the characters themselves, my favorites are Natsu from Rival Schools, Makoto from SF, King from Tekken, Baiken from Guilty Gear, and May Lee from KOF.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 27, 2013)

Ayane from DOA. Because agility, flips, teleportation, and boobies.


Spoiler








I was trying to find an image of her default outfit from DOA2U (the one with the sideboob) but couldn't find a good photo.


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 27, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 420blazeitfaget
> 
> Anyways, I always liked Yoshimitsu from Tekken. That's about it really, don't really play fighters that much.



I wasn't the only one who checked out the Youtube page for lyrics, right? RIGHT?!

Anyway, my favorite fighting character overall across all video games? Probably... Shiki Tohno from Melty Blood (beginning with Re-Act). I like him as a character and I think his playstyle is pretty fun too. Honorable mentions:

Yun-Seong (Soul Calibur)
Ike (Super Smash Brothers Brawl)
Luigi (Mario Kart) One of these is not like the others...


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 28, 2013)

mike tyson - fight night champion

at his prime he was the number 1 fighter in the world.


----------



## TheJeweler (Feb 28, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> mike tyson - fight night champion
> 
> at his prime he was the number 1 fighter in the world.


Mike Tyson in Punch Out! Now that was a boss fight


----------

